# D70s



## HipLipp (29. August 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich habe vor mir die D70s zukaufen von Nikon.
Was haltet ihr von der Kamera, ich bevorzuge eine Nikon da wir noch einige Nikonobjektive zu Hause haben und man diese dann weiter benutzen kann, und ich habe keinen anderen Hersteller gefunden der mir das gleiche zu der Preisklasse liefert.
Mfg
HipLipp


----------



## Maniacy (30. August 2005)

Also ich bin glücklicher Besitzer einer D70. Ich hab mir allerdings die Firmware der 70s aufgespielt und deshalb sind die einzigen Unterschiede ein größeres Display, ein interner Blitz der etwas mehr in den Weitwinkel strahlt und eine etwas längere Akkulaufzeit. 
Ich kann diese Kamera nur wärmstens empfehlen. 
Die Bedienführung ist optimal und die Bildqualität mehr als ausreichend. Sie ist im Gegensatz zu meinen alten Spiegelreflexkameras allerdings ein tonnenschweres Monster. 
Aber ich würde sie überall hin auf Händen tragen..

Lieben Gruß
M.

PS: Kauf sie, kauf sie, kauf sie! (Ach ja es gab noch eine, die billiger war,  8 Megapixel statt 6,1 hat und bei Stiftung Warentest besser abgeschnitten hat. Die Canon EOS 350D. Ich hab mich auch lieber auf Nikon verlassen, auch wenn Canon mehr Know How in Sachen digital Bilderfassung etc. hat. Und ich hatte auch noch Objektive...)


----------



## HipLipp (31. August 2005)

wie siehts es eigentlich mit der auslöse verzögerung aus, hatte sie zwar schon in meinen händen, und so haber leider keine memorycard drin,
wird wohl leider nicht so sein wie bei einer analogen oder?


----------



## Maniacy (1. September 2005)

Also bei meiner ist keine Auslöseverzögerung bemerkbar. Bewunderswert ist auch die Tatsache, dass die Kamera ach dem Einschalten nur 0,2 sec braucht um "schussbereit" zu sein. Schneller ist Keine zur Zeit.
Ich muss bei dieser Gelegenheit noch einmal erwähnen, dass die intuitive Menüführung und die wunderbar gewählte Belegung und Platzierung der Funktionstasten einfach eine wahre Freude sind.


----------



## HipLipp (27. Oktober 2005)

so habe sie jetzt muss sagen sehr geile kamera 
wie eine analoge aber der speichervorteil der digitalen, also für mich perfekt 
mfg
hiplipp


----------



## finnchen (22. November 2005)

Ich hab jetzt schon ein wenig länger die D70 und muste fest stellen das die "Auslösegeschwindigkeit" nicht das Problem ist sondern die schnelligkeit des Speichermediums. ein Microdrive, bremst die Kamera einfach aus. Mit einer schnellen CF-Karte klappen auch die Motorsport aufmahmen.


----------

